# Kobie



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

If traded from LA where do you think he would end up at?


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

he won't be traded.......... I think he's just trying to light a fire under the LA Lakers head office to get some guys in there who will make a difference!!!!

but then again, you never know........he could end up in MN...... :eyeroll:


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

HA HA HA. End up in MN. That is some funny stuff. Who will we give them McHale? HE is the only player we have.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The sad thing is he is trying to get the front office to make moves to make the lakers better and get a supporting team........the only way MN will be in the equation is if the Lakers want to get KG. The the Lakers would have KG and Kobe!


----------



## cubbieman (May 14, 2007)

i think he'd look pretty good in a bulls uniform.... wouldn't want to give up enough to get him though, hinrich, gordon, and deng will bring a couple titles to chicago soon


----------



## RIVER RATT (May 26, 2007)

cubbieman I like your way of thinking...The bulls are one player away...


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

think he'd look pretty good in a bulls uniform.... wouldn't want to give up enough to get him though, hinrich, gordon, and deng will bring a couple titles to chicago soon

You should read what you just wrote. There is no way these three will bring anything but a cold to Chicago.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

so the bulls did keep a team after Jordan left!!! huh....who would've thought!!!

"WE LANDED ON THE MOON!!!!!"


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Tator said:


> so the bulls did keep a team after Jordan left!!! huh....who would've thought!!!
> 
> Are you serious!!!!? Did you watch the eastern conference playoffs??
> They are one player............ahem, KG,ahem...........from taking a MUCH bigger step in the playoffs.
> ...


----------



## cubbieman (May 14, 2007)

Wallace, KG, Deng, Hinrich, Duhon could win it all, then pick up bench help, but gordon and nocioni would be a lil much for anyone besides dirk, kobe, or D Wade


----------

